# Another Pelpro wood pellet stove revival!



## Don2222 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello

Well, I found a not too old but almost forgotten Pelpro HHPP2BD 15,000-50,000 BTU pellet stove!

Both blowers, auger motor, and igniter checked out good!

It has a hopper that is a 120lb 3 Bagger and a Room Blower that is 256 CFM !

Waiting for the upgraded control board so no fire yet folks!

Same model still being sold. See link below:
http://a1stoves.com/pelpro-wood-pellet-stove-p-700.html

See Pics of before and after adding a little Stove Bright Satin Black! It is like Magic!

Athough all the manual wire brushing, electric drill wire brushing, emery cloth sanding, and acetone washing before painting was ALOT of work!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 17, 2012)

Another project...... Is there exhaust channels on the back firewall of the stove?  Should they be covered?

Also, did you see it "Fire" with the old board? Or did you bench test all components?


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 17, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Another project...... Is there exhaust channels on the back firewall of the stove? Should they be covered?
> 
> Also, did you see it "Fire" with the old board? Or did you bench test all components?


 
Hi Kenis

Behind the impingment plate there are 2 ash traps that need cleaning.
They were not covered in the before pic because I took out the impingment plate.

I did not see it fire with the old board but was told that most of it works.

So I did bench test all the components with the test cord. I have not checked the snap switches with the meter yet, but I will do that.

Pelpro Pellet Stoves are sold at Home Depot in Canada and are mass produced at a reasonable price just like the Englanders at Home Depot in the US.

That is what is interesting about them. In the US they are sold at Aubuchon and other hardware stores so there are very few dealers to support them. However there is a toll free number for their really good Canadian Support man who I have a good working relationship with now!

See the Igniter testing below:
It glows!


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello

2 more pics in place


----------



## gymrat0663 (Apr 18, 2012)

Don,

What an amazing transformation!  Great job!  'Looking forward to seeing it burning!


----------



## jtakeman (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks nice don, This aught to keep you busy for a while!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 18, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> Looks nice don, This aught to keep you busy for a while!


For a week or so! !!  Until he gets another one to refurb...


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 18, 2012)

gymrat0663 said:


> Don,
> 
> What an amazing transformation! Great job! 'Looking forward to seeing it burning!


 
Thanks gymrat

After painting the stove from top to bottom, I had to put a new AC cord on it because the one on there was cut and the bare wire was exposed. Luckily I had a 3 prong AC line cord from a computer that I never used. I just cut the end off and put the quick disconnects and the round ground lug on. That was easy. Getting the strain relief off the stove was a little struggle but I did reuse it. See pics

Well Dexter knows me well. I picked up the stove last Thursday night and tonight is Wednesday Night and it is getting cooler and I could not wait for the new control panel. So I plugged in the old control panel and went to hit the start button and guess what? No start button! No wonder it was sitting in the basement not being used for a long time! The start button broke off the control board so there was nothing to push to turn the pellet stove on! So I got my screw driver and touched the 2 solder points on the circuit board lands where the switch used to be (See Red Arrows In Pic Below!) and bingo the stove started! The auger did stop after a couple of minutes so I checked the vacuum switch with the meter. It tested fine and it was connected to the electical wires and hose properly. So I increased the combustion blower fan trim on the control panel and Bingo Bango in a few minutes there was fire!

See pics. Pelpros are good stoves! The Stove shops do not like them because they cannot sell them and make money just like the Englanders but they both are still good stoves!

See pics.


----------



## smoke show (Apr 19, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> So I got my screw driver and touched the 2 solder points on the circuit board lands where the switch used to be


Don your a brave man.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 19, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Don your a brave man.


 
Thanks Smoke Show
However From my Circuit Theory Courses, I do know that the momentary Micro Switch used for the ON button is used in the circuitry to switch the Bias to the SCRs (Silicon Controlled Rectifiers that switch the AC to the Blowers) so that the current and voltage at the points I am shorting on the lands is very low at that point.

The circuit is designed that way, not only to greatly increase the life of the ON switch contacts but also so people with wet goey fingers don't not get Zapped when they turn the unit ON!  LOL


----------



## save$ (Apr 19, 2012)

Good for you!   I hope you are rewarded for your effort.  That stove will continue to keep someone warm and not be on the recycle pile at the local landfill.  Very glad you set it up to be as it was intended.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 19, 2012)

save$ said:


> Good for you! I hope you are rewarded for your effort. That stove will continue to keep someone warm and not be on the recycle pile at the local landfill. Very glad you set it up to be as it was intended.


 
Thanks Save$
  I spoke to Pelpro Sr Support Tech Trevor who reasured me that the new control boards vary the combustion blower so the damper only needs to be set up once. This way it will work well on the Hi/Lo T-Stat setting. Also I found from my initial testing last night that the new control board sets the combution blower on Hi during the start cycle so there will be plenty of vacuum to keep the vacuum safety switch engaged. This should eliminate the CSS or Cold Start Syndrome that I experienced with the Pelpro Bay View that had the older control board!

Therefore, as soon as I get the new control board and pop it in, I should be just about done!


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello

Well, the new control panel came in today. Took 5 days to order it from Edmonton Alberta Canada and then shipped from their Minneapolis Minnesota warehouse in the US.

The new control board is of course compatible with all their stoves. Accutron II is painted on the panel to show it is compatible with all older Accutron II and III control panels. The paper work shows this new one is an Accutron IV which means it has all the updates and bugs worked out. So I plugged it in after connecting the T-Stat wire thru one of the air slots in the back panel and to the T-Stat terminals on the board. See pics below.
CD0048-V must be the very latest rev control board.
Same new board we put in the Pelpro Bay View a few months ago!

It was a little confusing at first because it was not in a completely off state. The room blower was running. So I waited and it stopped after a while. Then I tried cycling the control panel thru all 3 modes:
Auto Hi/Lo - heat level lights 3 & 4 on for this mode
Auto On/Off - heat level lights 1 & 2 on for this mode
Manual - heat level lights 1 & 4 on for this mode

Then I tried Auto On/Off mode with heat level 3 and set the T-stat to 75 since the room was 73 Deg F
The stove came on fed pellets into the pot and lit the fire in the start up cycle and then went to heat setting 3.
The T-Stat went up to 76 (Swing setting 3) and then the shutdown cycle started.
The room blower ran until the stove cooled and then shut off.
Heat level 1 & 2 lights remained on to show the stove is active in T-Stat On/Off mode.
If I press off it will turn the stove and lights completely off. Pressing on then goes back to T-Stat mode.

So I guess I can say "It all works!"


----------



## mbienz (Jan 2, 2019)

Don,
Would you please expand on what you meant by CSS (Cold Start Syndrome).

I purchased a home two years ago that had a pellet stove installed in the basement, but was told by the seller it was broken and parts were no longer available.  I hadn’t really given it any thought and did not have any experience with stoves in my life so I just ignored it; that is until recently when I decided I needed to host a New Years Eve Party and wanted the basement to be the overflow for the many anticipated guest.  There is a Foosball table down there and some chairs and sofas, but at the party the year before, nobody wanted to stay down there as it was about 55 degree F.  So, I went to a stove dealer to discuss new stove options; i.e., pellet, gas, etc.  However, after hearing the prices, not to mention installions costs, and the fact they were booked solid and could not get an install scheduled until well after the 1st of the year, I started researching my stove as ther was an old owners manual sitting on top of the pellet hopper door.

It is, I believe a 2005/2006 Glow Boy Model HGBH/CCGB 3 with an Acu-Tron 2 Controller.

There was a bucket of pellets next to the stove, so I dumped in enough to cover the auger and closed the door.  I plugged the electric cord in and hit the start button and waited.  The feed rate 1 light, igniter light and auger light all lit up, and the auger cycle light was cycling on and off.  The fan was running (turned out only the Convection Fan was running) on speed 1 and light was lit too.  After a short while (I didn’t time it), it shut off.  It did not feed any pellets.

I started researching everything I could about pellet stoves and how to troubleshoot with a power cord and jumper test wire.  Did this for two weeks to educated myself.

Anyway, and finally I discovered the Combustion/Exhaust Fan was not running, but the motor casing was hot to the touch.  I removed the fan assembly and discovered it was clogged fulled of caked ashes.  I cleaned the fan assembly up, freed up the impeller and motor, connected it to power on the bench and it was now running.  I reinstalled the fan assembly, plugged the stove back in and hit the start button.  For the first 30 seconds or so, the auger was turning every time the auger cycle light lit, but then, the fan speed seemed to drop and the auger stopped turning even though the auger cycle light was still cycling on and off.  However, the stove lit and I was excited with my progress.  I knew from all my research that the vacuum switch was not staying activated due to the fan speed dropping at start-up, and his seems to be what you are referring to as CSS.

So, can you expand on this.  How did getting the Acu-Tron 4 remedy this?

I suspect my fan assembly or motor needs replaced, but the stove runs when I jump the wires for the vacuum switch (I know, I know, not safe), and the Combustion/Exhaust Fan is running providing the air for combustion and exhausting the fumes/smoke.  I think it may need more oomph.

My stove is seemingly (based on my research) identical to the Pelpro stove you restored in this post/thread.  I would also be interested in your opinion on a good replacement fan assembly would be for this stove.

Mark


----------



## Don2222 (Jan 7, 2019)

jtakeman said:


> Looks nice don, This aught to keep you busy for a while!


Here is a good pic


----------

